# سلسلة : مواقف وعبر لشخصيّاتٍ شهدت أحداث الآلام



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

بيلاطس البنطي​ 


ما هو الحق؟​ 
*بيلاطس البنطيّ هو الوالي الّذي عيّنته الحكومة الرومانيّة حاكماً على اليهوديّة من السنة 26-36 ميلاديّة. وكانت قيصريّة مركز ولايته، وكان يصعد إلى أورشليم من حينٍ إلى آخر، إلى دار الولاية، فيقضي للشعب هناك (يو 18: 28). لم تكن أيّام حكومته مرضيّة لليهود لأنّه كان قاسياً جدّاً، وحاول مرّةً أن يأخذ مال الهيكل ليمدّ به قنوات ماء إلى أورشليم. وقد أقيل من وظيفته ونفي إلى فرنسا ومات هناك.*​ 
الموقف الأوّل : ​ 
*أسلم إليه اليهود السيّد المسيح لمحاكمته. لم يكن يشكّ بيلاطس ببراءة يسوع. لكنّه رضخ لضغوط اليهود. فقد خاف أن يشكونه لقيصر فيفقد منصبه. باختصار، كانت مصلحته الشخصيّة هي أهمّ شيءٍ في حياته.*
*إنّ الصراع من أجل المصلحة الشخصيّة يجعل الإنسان يسعى وراء منفعته والحلول الوسط والخضوع لضغوطٍ تجعل الشرّ يسحق الحق. «فقال بيلاطس: خذوه أنتم واصلبوه، فإنّي لا أجد فيه ذنباً. فأجابه اليهود: لنا شريعة وبحسب شريعتنا يستوجب الموت لأنّه جعل نفسه ابن الله. وعندما سمع بيلاطس هذا الكلام اشتدّ خوفه» (يو 19: 5-8).*​ 
الموقف الثاني : ​ 
*يحاول بيلاطس أن يتنصّل من مسؤوليّته في الحكم على يسوع. أمام إلحاح اليهود وتهديدهم، أراد بيلاطس أن يفعل الشرّ ويتبرّأ منه في الآن نفسه، فحكم على يسوع بالموت صلباً وأمر بماءٍ وغسل يديه وكأن لا ذنب له ولا دور في هذ الحكم.*
*في كثيرٍ من الأحيان، نلقي اللوم على الآخرين، ونحمّلهم مسؤوليّة جميع الشرور الّتي لنا دور فاعلٌ وأساسيّ فيه. «فقال بيلاطس: أنا بريء من دم هذا البار، فانظروا أنتم في الأمر» (متى 27: 24-25).*​ 
الموقف الثالث : ​ 
*بيلاطس يسأل يسوع عن الحق. حين أجرى بيلاطس التحقيق مع يسوع، علم منه أنّ المسيح لم يأتِ ليؤسّس مملكةً أرضيّة، بل ليعلن الحق. فسأله السؤال الّذي لا يطرحه الفلاسفة وحدهم فقط، بل يتساءله كلّ إنسانٍ يفكّر قليلاً في لغز الحياة ومعنى الوجود: «ما هو الحق؟». وفي آخر الأمر، وجد بيلاطس الجواب، فعبّر عنه بأوّل نصٍّ كُتِبَ عن يسوع المسيح، وكتبه على خشبةٍ وعلّقه على الصليب: «يسوع الناصريّ ملك اليهود» هذا هو الحقّ الّذي رآه بيلاطس.*


*مَن يبحث عن الحق لا يخشى التعبير عن قناعاته. فحين يتوجّب عليك اتّخاذ قرار صعبٍ، لا تستخفّنّ بآراء أصدقائكَ، ولكن، على مثال بيلاطس، عبّر عمّا تشعر به في صدقٍ وترى أنّه مناصرة للحق على الرغم من التيّار المعاكس. «أحضرتم لي هذا الرجل على أنّه يضلّل الشعب، وها أنا بعد ما فحصتً الأمر أمامكم، لم أجد فيه أيّ ذنب» (لو 23: 13-25).*
*وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذ المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

قيافا​ 

العدالة الإلهيّة أم العدالة البشريّة؟

*قيافا اسم آراميّ ومعناه الصخرة. إنّه رئيس كهنة اليهود من 27-36 للميلاد. صدّوقيّ لا يؤمن بالقيامة ولا الملائكة والشياطين، بل يؤمنون بأنّ التوراة (الأسفار الخمسة الأولى في الكتاب المقدّس) هي وحدها كلمة الله. كان قيافا يحرص بكافّة الوسائل على المحافظة على نفوذه. لذلك نراه يشنّ حملات اضطهاد ضدّ المسيحيّين بعد العنصرة.*​
الموقف الأوّل : ​
*مجلس اليهود يناقش مسألة قتل يسوع. حاول قيافا أن يُظهِرَ حرصه على سلامة الشريعة من التعاليم المضلّلة، وأنّه على استعداد لفعل أيّ شيءٍ لحماية الشريعة والشعب من هذه التعاليم. لكنّه كان يخاف في الحقيقة على نفوذه ومكانته بين الناس.*
*كثيراً ما نظهر غيرةً رسوليّة فنستغلّ مناصب الخدمة من أجل مصالحنا الشخصيّة. ونظهر للآخرين اهتمامنا بالشأن العام وبهم، وقد نضحّي بأشخاصٍ مهمّين في الرسالة الّتي نقوم بها في سبيل ديمومة هيمنتنا، ونغلّف دوافعنا الأنانيّة هذه بالغلاف الروحيّ. «إنتم لا تعرفون شيئاً! ألا تفهمون أنّه من الأفضل أن يموت رجل واحدٌ فدى الأمّة بدل أن تهلك الأمّة كلّها» (يو 11: 49-50).*​
الموقف الثاني : ​
*قيافا يستجوب المسيح، وحاول أن يبيّن سعة علمه بأسفار العهد القديم وتعاليم الشريعة. وحاول أيضاً أن يحرج المسيح حين سأله: «قل لي بالله عليك، أأنت المسيح؟» (مر 14: 61-62). لم يكن سؤاله استفساريّاً ولا استجواباً لفهم الحقيقة من أجل الإدلاء بحكمٍ عادل، بل كان ينوي الحكم عليه بالموت مهما كانت الإجابة.*
*كثيراً ما نسأل الناس من دون أن نتوقّع الاستفادة منهم. فالشعور بأنّنا كاملون في المعرفة والتقوى يسقطنا في غطرسةٍ تمنعنا عن الإصغاء، وبالتالي، لا نرى علامات حضور الله في حياتنا، ولا ننتبه إلى ما يريد أن يقوله لنا من خلال الآخرين، لا الآخرين الحكماء والفهماء وحسب، بل الصغار والضعفاء والمهمّشين. وفي آخر الأمر، لا نسعى في حياتنا إلى مشيئة الله بل إلى مشيئتنا.*​
الموقف الثالث : ​
*قيافا يعلن أنّ المسيح قد جدّف. حين أجاب يسوع عن السؤال: هل أنت ابن الله بالجواب: أنت قلت، مزّق قيافا ثيابه تعبيراً عن غضبه وشعوره بالعار. إنّه لم يتقصَّ الحقيقة من أصولها، بل جعل لها قوالب مسبقة الصنع تنبذ كلّ مَن لا يتطابق معها.*
*في كثير من الأحيان، نحكم على أقوال الآخرين وأفعالهم انطلاقاً من قوالب وآراء مسبقة الصنع، جامدة ولا تأخذ في عين الاعتبار أيّ شيءٍ سوى الحرف والحرف فقط، فيصل بنا الأمر إلى توزيع الإدانة، والحكم بالقتل على كلّ مَن هو مختلف، أو أقلّه، احتقاره والهيمنة عليه والازدراء به.*

*وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذ المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*​


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك و بيلاطس  و قيافة فعلا كانو من اكبر الشهود على الام السيد المسيح 

و حتى صورة حكم الصلب على السيد المسيح ما زالت موجود 

• تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما. 
• صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى. 

تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة. 

​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

لسه بدرى دى سلسلة كبيرة بس هنزل كل يوم جزئين ​


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

بجد هوا الموضوع مهم جدا عشان لكل شخصية في الكتاب المقدرس عبرة و صفة خاصة و بنتعلم منها حاجات كتيرة و فكرة الموضوع بحد ذاتها فكرة عظيمة جدا ربنا يديك الحكمة و نشوف تكملة الموضوع ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى لتشجيعك ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا ليكي يا ميرنااااا


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

العفو يا اغريغوريوس ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

واحنا متابعين

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااائع جدا يا ميرنا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على السلسله الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

متابعـــ 
​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2009)

نيقوديموس

الولادة الجديدة​*نيقوديموس اسم يونانيّ ومعناه المنتصر على الشعب. فرّيسيّ وعضو في مجلس السنهدريم ومعلّم في الشريعة ووجيه من وجهاء الشعب. تخبرنا الأناجيل عنه أنّ التقى يسوع ليلاً وكان بينهما حديث روحي. ويغيب عن الرواية الإنجيليّة ليظهر ثانيةً مع يوسف الرامي لدفن يسوع المصلوب.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*اللقاء الليلي. التقى نيقوديموس يسوع شخصيّاً ليفصل بين الحقيقة والإشاعة. فقد سمع الكثير عن المسيح، وكان ما سمعه متضارباً. وأراد أيضاً أن يعرف المزيد عن ملكوت الله. فكلّ ما كان يعرفه هو أنّ الملكوت مخصّص لليهود فقط.*
*نيقوديموس معلّم حقّاً. ومن صفة المعلّم الحقيقيّ أنّه لا يكفّ عن التعلّم حتّى من نجّارٍ ناصريّ. لقد اكتشف أنّ الملكوت شخصيّ وليس لشعبٍ حصريّ. والدخول فيه يتطلّب توبةً حقيقيّة وولادةً ثانية روحانيّة. والحال، قد يعتقد المسيحيّ أنّه يعلم كلّ شيء، لكنّه لا يزدري باقي الناس، سواء من ملّته أو من ديانةٍ أخرى، ويرى أنّ في حياتهم الروحيّة خبرة يمكنها أن تغنيه. فالله يحبّ جميع الناس، وروحه القدّوس يعمل في كلّ شخصٍ له إرادة صالحة. أمّا الروح القدس الساكن في المسيحيّ فيساعده على التمييز بين الحقائق الّتي يعلنها الآخرون، ويميّز الصالح فيها والطالح.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*نيقوديموس يدافع عن المسيح في السنهدريم. حين أدرك نيقوديموس أنّ يسوع هو المسيح، تكلّم بجرأةٍ وشجاعة في السنهدريم حين هاجمه اليهود مخاطراً بسمعته ومركزه ودافع عن يسوع. «أتسمح لنا شريعتنا بأن نحكم عليه بدون سماع دفاعه أوّلاً لمعرفة ذنبه؟» (يو 7: 51).*
*إنّ الله يريد أن يستعملنا لنكون له شهوداً للحق. وقد يمسّ الله من خلالك مَن تظنّ أنّهم لن يتجاوبوا معك أبداً. وهذا لا يتمّ إلاّ إذا سلّمت ذاتك له، وبحثت عن الحقيقة في كلّ مكان.*
الموقف الثالث : ​*نيقوديموس يدفن يوسع. بعد موت يسوع، أحضر نيقوديموس طيوباً، وقام بدفنه كما يليق غير خائفٍ من العواقب الناتجة عن فعلته هذه، بينما هرب التلاميذ مع أنّهم لا يملكون منصباً يخشون فقدانه. وهذا يبيّن استمراريّة نيقوديموس في النموّ الروحيّ وقد وصل حينا إلى الشهادة حتّى وإن كان الثمن استشهاداً.
حين نخاف تأدية الشهادة للمسيح، نحاول أن نختلق الأعذار. ولا نريد أن نقرّ بالسبب الحقيقيّ وهو أنّنا لا ننمو حقّاً في الروح، بل نعيش حياةً سطحيّة، ونأمن لتقويّاتٍ لا نسمح لها بالتغلغل إلى أعماقنا، تماماً كما كان حال التلاميذ قبل العنصرة.*









 *وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذ المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*




​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2009)

اللص اليمين

سارق الأبديّة​*لا نعرف الكثير عن هذا اللص، لا اسمه ولا الجرم الّّذي حُكِمَ عليه بالموت من أجله. كلّ ما نستطيع أن نقوله فيه هو أنّه أوّل مَن دخل الفردوس. ومن الكنائس مَن خصّص له عيداً فاعترفت به قدّيساً، على الرغم من أنّ قلّةً قليلة جدّاً من الناس تطلب شفاعته.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*اللص يؤنّب صديقه. إنّ أوّل ما يلفت النظر هو موقفه النبيل إذ فتح فمه لينادي بالعدل مع أنّه انتهك جميع قوانين العدالة في حياته: «أمّا نحن فعقابنا عدل، لأنّنا نلقى ما تستوجبه أعمالنا» (لو 23: 40-41).*
*لنتأمّل هذا التدرّج الروحيّ الّذي مرّ به اللص في محبّة العدل وفهم الخطيئة والإيمان بملكوت المسيح السماويّ. كثيراً ما نسعى في حياتنا إلى تسخير العدل والقانون لمصلحتنا الشخصيّة، وننادي بأنّنا مظلومون ونحن ظالمون. كثيراً ما نشكو ونتذمّر من عاملٍ لدينا ولا نقرّ بسلبنا لحقّه في أجرٍ كريم. كثيراً ما نتّهم قريباً بسوء السلوك والتصرّف ولا نتساءل هل لنا دور في هذا. لم يكن لصّ اليمين كذلك، بل لصّ اليسار. وذكرهما في الإنجيل تنبيه للمسيحيّ كي يعرف في أيّة جهةٍ يكون. أفي جهة اليمين (النور) أم في جهة اليسار (الظلام).*
الموقف الثاني : ​*لص اليمين ينظر إلى يسوع. ففي الوقت الّذي ترك الجميع يسوع في آلامه، وأعلن أشعيا أنّه «مثل مَن تُحجَبُ عنه الوجوه ونبذناه وما اعتبرناه» (أش 53: 3)، لم يتوانَ هذا اللص عن توجيه كلامه ليسوع.*
*كثيراً ما ننبذ كلّ مَن حكم الناس عليه. كلّ مَن يقول الناس إنّهم سيّئون. ولا نقبل معاشرتهم لنكتشف صورة الله فيهم على الرغم من سوئهم. لا نقبل أن نكلّمهم لنسمع في أعماقهم صوت الإنسان المجروح، الإنسان المصلوب، الإنسان الّذي يئنّ نزاعاً، وبابتعادنا، نمتنع عن الرحمة الّتي طالما أوصى بها يسوع وجعل لها من نفسه مثلاً.*
الموقف الثالث : ​*لصّ اليمين يؤمن بملكوت المسيح. ففي الوقت الّذي اعتبر بعض تلاميذ المسيح، وربّما غالبيّتهم، أنّ أمر الملكوت انتهى عند موت يسوع على الصليب، ظلّ هذا اللص مؤمناً بالملكوت، بل وآمن أنّ هذا الملكوت سيبدأ الآن، وما الآلام والموت إلاّ عبور إلى هذا الملكوت.*
*كثير منّا ييأسون من رحمة الله حين يعانون الألم أو تلمّ بهم مصيبة. إنّهم لا يرون ما هو مخفيّ وراء هذا الألم. لا يرون حياتهم إلاً في أفقٍ محدود. فمَن يبني إيمانه على الرمل ينهار أمام أيّة مصيبة، ولا يستطيع أن يفعل مثل لصّ اليمين، وهو أن يستغلّ حضور المسيح المتألّم إلى جانبه فيجعل من مصيبته مفتاحاً، وسيلةٍ، للفوز بالملكوت السماوي.*




 



 *وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذ المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2009)

مريم المجدليّة
الاضطهاد والشجاعة​*ولِدَت مريم المجدليّة في بلدة مجدلة الواقعة على الشاطئ الغربيّ لبحيرة طبريّة. ويقول التقليد إنّ والديها كانا من أغنياء اليهود في البلاد، وكانت تملك مزارع واسعة وأملاك. ولكنّها ابتلت بأوجاعٍ متنوّعة فحرّرها المسيح منها، ويقول الإنجيل إنّه طرد منها سبعة شياطين. فرافقت المسيح في حياته التبشيريّة في الجليل وتبعته في سفره الأخير إلى أورشليم، وكانت حاضرة في آلامه وشهدت دفنه.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*كلّنا يعرف ما تعانيه المجدليّة من اضطهاد إلى يومنا هذا. وما أكثر الّذين يخلطون بينها وبين المرأة الخاطئة الّتي غفر لها يسوع عند سمعان الأبرص الفرّيسيّ (لو 7: 36-50)، وما أكثر النصوص الّتي تنعتها بالزانية بينما يؤكّد الإنجيل أنّها كانت ... مريضة. وكانت الشياطين تعذّبها. ولكنّ هذا لم يمنعها من اتّباع المسيح.*
*في كثيرٍ من الأحيان، يعاني الإنسان محناً وآلاماً. ويخال أنّ الله تخلّى عنه. فيثور ويحتجّ ويطالب بالعدل وكأنّ الله ظالم. فما هو موقفك تجاه المحنة والألم في حياتك؟ هل تثور، تتمرّد وتتّهم الله أم تستفيد من المحنة لكي تصبح أشدّ قوّة في مواجهة الصعوبات؟*
الموقف الثاني : ​*وقفت مريم المجدليّة عند أقدام الصليب مع مريم أمّ يسوع وسائر النسوة (يو 19: 25). لقد سمعت كلّ الشتائم الّتي كان يشتم بها رؤساء الكهنة والشعب يسوعَ المصلوب. سمعتها وتمزّق قلبها ألماً لأنّها موجّهة تجاه الشخص الّذي حرّرها والّذي لم ترَ في حياتها بالقرب منه أنّه فعل سوءاً. ولا شكّ في أنّ اليهود سخروا منها وشتموها وأهانوها. كيف لا وهي تعبّر في لحظة ضعب يسوع هذه عن أنّها من جماعته، ولازالت تعقد العزم على أن تظلّ من أتباعه، وهي تتذكّر ما قاله: «طوبى لكم إذا شتموكم أو اضطهدوكم وافتروا عليكم كلّ كذبٍ من أجلي ...» (متّى 5: 11).*
*ما هو موقفكَ من الألم والاضطهاد إذا ما حدّق بكَ لأنّك تريد أن تعيش بحسب ضميركَ، أو بحسب تعاليم مسيحكَ؟ هل تميل إلى التراجع، التخفّي، المواربة؟ أم تتحمّل صابراً وفرحاً لأنّ يسوع أكمل تطويبته للمضطهدين من أتباع وقال: «افرحوا وابتهجوا إنّ أجركم في السموات عظيم»؟*
الموقف الثالث : ​*تبعت مريم يسوع الميت حتّى القبر وهي تعقد العزم على العودة إلى القبر ثانيةً لتقوم بما يليق بالمتوفّى وفقاً لتقاليد عصرها، من دون أن تخشى اليهود أو الحرّاس. وبذلك استحقّت شرف أن تكون من أوائل الشهود على القيامة.*
*أيّ أملٍ لإنسانٍ بآخر وقد مات؟ كلّ الآمال تسقط. وفي كثيرٍ من الأحيان، تسقط آمالنا ومشاريعنا، ولا تترك لنا حيّز رجاءٍ ولو بسيط جدّاً. فما الّذي تفعله في هذا الحين؟ أتستسلم لليأس وتتقوقع على ذاتك كما فعل التلاميذ، أم تفعل ما ينبغي عليك أن تفعله من دون استسلام، فتشهد حينها القيامة في حياةٍ جديدة ورجاءٍ جديد.*




 



 *وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذه المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2009)

سمعان القيرواني​حامل صليب غيره​*سمعان اسم عبرانيّ ومعناه المستمع. وهو من القيروان في ليبيا حاليّاً. ويخبرنا الإنجيل أنّه والد الإسكندر وروفُس، ويبدو أنّ الجماعة المسيحيّة الأولى تعرفهما حتّى ذكرهما الإنجيل كتوضيح لهويّة سمعان والدهما (مر 15: 21). كان عائداً من الحقول، ولا شكّ أنّه كان منهكاً بعد شقاء يوم عمل. فأجبره الجنود على مساعدة يسوع في حمل الصليب (متّى 27: 32).*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*كان سمعان عائداً إلى البيت بعد عناء يوم عمل. ورأى شخصاً آخر تعِب ويعاني الجهد والإرهاق. ولا ندري ما الّذي شعر به لهذه الرؤية. كلّ ما نعرفه أنّ موجةٍ من المحبّة تأجّجت في قلبه، وجعلته ينسى تعبه ولا يتحجّج به ليمتنع عن إغاثة مَن هو في حال إرهاقٍ أشدّ منه.*
*في كثيرٍ من الأحيان نتألّم لألم شخصٍ آخر. نندب حظّه، نأسف له، نضفي على وجوهنا مسحة الحزن والألم، ونمضي من دون أن نحرّك بإصبعنا الحمل الّذي يحمله. الكلام سهل جدّاً. وإذا ما أنّبتنا المحبّة الساكنة في قلوبنا، نسكتها ونقول: ونحن أيضاً نعاني، ولا أحد يكترث لنا.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*سمعان القيروانيّ يحمل صليب المسيح: «وبينما هم خارجون من المدينة، صادفوا رجلاً من القيروان اسمه سمعان فسخّروه ليحمل صليب يسوع» (متّى 27: 32). حمل القيروانيّ صليب يسوع بدل المحراث، فحمل بهذا الفعل فقره صليباً، فرفع من معنى بؤسه ومنحه قيمةً روحيّة.*
*هل تحمل صليبكَ مع المسيح لا وحدكَ، فتمنح هذا الصليب معنىً، وتدرجه في مخطّط الله الخلاصيّ، وتجعل من هذا الصليب وسيلةً تنال بها الخلاص، فتكون مثل القيروانيّ الّذي قام بعملٍ خلّدته الأناجيل في عمل الفداء الإلهي.*
الموقف الثالث : ​*عار حمل الصليب. فالصليب في ذلك الحين أداة عار. ومع جلبة الشعب والصخب، حيث يختلط الحابل بالنابل، وتحت ضرباط سياط الجنود، لابدّ من أنّه نال بعض الضربات ... لابدّ من أنّ الناس اعتقدوا أنّه هو المجرم المحكوم عليه. وظلّ في هذا الخزي حتّى الجلجلة، إي عبر المدينة كلّها هكذا. وهكذا أظهر سمعان أنّ عمل الفداء لا يتمّ بدون مشاركة الإنسان. فالقيروانيّ يمثّل الإنسان الخاطئ الّذي، على الرغم من خطاياه، يستطيع أن يساهم في تحقيق خلاص المسيح للبشر.*
*العار، الإهانة، أقوال الناس ... ما أكثر الحجج الّتي تمنعنا عن مشاركة المسيح في عمله الخلاصيّ. ما الّذي سيقوله الناس عنّي؟ كيف أحافظ على كرامتي؟ ما شأني والآخرين؟ ويبقى المسيح يعاني الآلام وحده، ونحن نتفرّج ولا نفكّر إلاّ بذواتنا ومصالحنا، فنزيد ألمه ألماً.*
*



**



**وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذه المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*
*



**



*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 أبريل 2009)

يااسلام موضوع تحفة 
مرسي  ياامورة بجد موضوع مميز
متابعة
تحيااتي​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

مريم العذراء​الأمّ الحزينة​*مريم هي من سبط يهوذا، والدها يواكيم بن يونان بن لعازر من قبيلة داوُد، وامّها حنّة. حبلت بيسوع وهي عذراء، وكرّست حياتها لتربيته ورعايته. وحين بلغ سنّ الرجولة، وبدأت آمالها تتجسّد فيه، ألقي القبض عليه وحُكِمَ عليه بالإعدام صلباً كأشدّ المجرمين شرّاً.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*مريم تشهد بنات أورشليم يبكين ويلطمن يائسات، وهي تتبعه صامتة على عادتها وتتأمّل من دون أن تدرك عمق ما يحدث. سيف اجتاز قلبها كما أنبأها سمعان الشيخ. وهي تتأمّل الألم وبشاعة البشريّة.*
*كثيراً ما نتهاون مع الشرّ ولا نراه لأنّنا لا نتأمّل الحياة ولا ننتبه إلى الشرّ الّذي يحاول إغواء الناس وقتل الأبرياء، وإزالة أثر الله في الحياة، فنبكي ونلطم من دون أن ندرك.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*مريم عند صليب ابنها والحزن يغمر قلبها. الأناجيل لا تقول شيئاً أكثر عن هذه الوقفة. كانت تقف. ومَن يقف يسمع؛ يرى؛ يعاين. لقد أثارت هذه الوقفة مشاعر الفنّانين من رسّامين وموسيقيّين فألّفوا روائع الأعمال الفنيّة انطلاقاً من جملة وجيزة: وكانت مريم تقف عند الصليب. ما الّذي كانت تفكّر به مريم في وقفتها؟ دائماً كلمات سمعان الشيخ وكأنّها لازمة لأنشودة حزنٍ لا ينتهي: «وأنتِ سيخترق قلبك سيف ...» (لو 2: 35).*
*فلنتوقّف نحن أيضاً أمام الصليب مع مريم ولنتأمّل. ما الّذي سنشاهده؟ ما الّذي سنسمعه؟ ما الّذي سنراه؟ ولكن أين الصليب؟ إنّه في كلّ بائسٍ تلتقيه. في كلّ مريض وكلّ معوز وكلّ حزين. هل يمكنك التوقّف للتأمّل أم تتوقّف فقط للفرجة كما يتوقّف الناس أمام بيتٍ يحترق أو حادث سيّارة؟*
الموقف الثالث : ​*«يا يوحنّا هذه أمّك!» (يو 19: 27). لم تناقش مريم رغبة ابنها عند سماعها هذه الجملة. كانت تعلم أنّه يحبّها، وأنّه في أصعب لحظات حياته، لم يتقوقع في آلامه، بل فكّر بها وقلق عليها. لقد منح يسوع أمّه للإنسانيّة من خلال يوحنّا. إنّها أمّنا مريم.*
*مريم أمّنا، وكما تعلّم الأمّ أولادها فلسفة الحياة، تعلّمنا أنّ أفضل خدّام الله هم أشخاص عاديّون «نظر إلى تواضع أمته» وأنّ خطط الله أحداث غير عاديّة تتمّ من خلال أشخاصٍ عاديّين. وأنّ قيمة الإنسان في نظر الله تكمن في مدى استجابته لكلّ ما هو غير متوقّع.*
*



**



**وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذه المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*
*



*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

بطرس​صياح الديك​*بطرس اسم يونانيّ ومعناه «صخرة». بطرس من مدينة صيدا ومهنته صيد السمك، وأخوه إندراوس. ويبدو أنّ زوجته من كفرناحوم لأنّ فيها شفى يسوع حماة بطرس (متّى 8: 14-15). كتب رسالتين واستشهد مصلوباً في روما.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*تناول بطرس العشاء الأخير مع يسوع. لقد أحيا هذا العشاء الفاخر في ذهن بطرس تنصيب يسوع ملكاً، فشبّ النزاع بين التلاميذ لمعرفة مَن هو الأكبر في ملك يسوع (لو 22: 24). ومن الطبيعي أن يشعر بطرس بمكانته الخاصّة في هذا الملك، لكنّ يسوع حسم الجدال العقيم، وقلب سلّم القيم رأساً على عقب: «ليكن الأكبر فيكم كالأصغر» (لو 22: 25-27). ومع ذلك، احتجّ بطرس على يسوع حين تكلّم على آلامه: «حاشى يا ربّ أن يكون هذا» (متّى 16: 22).*
*المصلحة. كلمة واحدة تترجم في بعض الأحيان دوافعنا إلى الصلاة والتقرّب من الله. نحن لا نفعل هذا مجّاناً، بل ننتظر منه المنفعة. فنصلّي ونتعبّد ونخدم و... لكي ننال بالمقابل. وماذا لو لم ننل شيئاً؟ سنعاتب يسوع كما عاتبه بطرس. سنعاتبه عتاباً من الشيطان وليس من الله.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*لم يقدر بطرس أن يسهر مع المسيح في محنته. وحين أتى يهوذا ليقبض على المسيح، ثارت حميّته، واستلّ سيفه وقطع أذن غلام رئيس الكهنة. فأنّبه يسوع لأنّ العنف ليس طريقاً للملكوت. حينها، تخاذل بطرس وهرب مع التلاميذ الآخرين.*
*كم مرّة نشعر بأنّ العنف هو الأمان الوحيد المضمون في هذا العالم، وأنّ لغة المحبّة لا تؤدّي إلاّ إلى الفشل. كم مرّة تضايقنا من إلحاح المسيح على المسامحة ومحبّة الأعداء. ولولا الخجل لأعلنّا أنّ هذه التعاليم خاطئة، أو أقلّه غير صالحة لزماننا. وفي النتيجة، الفرار والابتعاد عن يسوع لأنّ في المكوث بالقرب منه ضعف.*
الموقف الثالث : ​*توقّف بطرس عن الهرب وقاد حبّه لمعلّمه خطواته وتبع يسوع عن بعد حتّى دار رئيس الكهنة. ومكث في الباحة يتدفّأ مع الخدم (متّى 26: 58). لقد ضاع في هذا الحشد فاكتسب قليلاً من الجرأة، لكنّ لهيب النار كشف أمره وعرفته إحدى الجواري من ملامحه وقالت أنت أيضاً كنت مع يسوع الناصريّ فأنكر، وكرّر إنكاره ثلاث مرّات. حينها تذكّر ما قاله يسوع له أنّه سينكره قبل صياح الديك.*
*لقد انتقل بطرس من الشجاعة إلى الخيانة. كانت خطيئته عظيمة، لكنّ توبته كانت أعظم. فقد بكى بكاءٍ مرّاً. كم مرّة نخون يسوع بشتّى الأشكال. كم مرّة ننكره بطريقةٍ مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. لكنّ القضيّة ليست هنا، بل هل نندم ندامة حارّة، هل نذرف الدموع لأجل هذا، أم نبقى غير مبالين، وإذا اعترفنا بخطايانا لا نشعر بالخجل الشديد والعار لما اقترفته يدانا؟*
*



**



**وأخيراً يا صديقي: أيّ موقفٍ من هذه المواقف الثلاثة تعيشه أو عشته، وما الّذي ينبغي عليك أن تفعله؟*​*



**



**



*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

*دول شخصيات شهدت احداث الالام بعد القيامة هيبقى فى شخصيات شهدت للقيامة *​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو  وقيم ، ولاحظت فيه تعب محبتك ، وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ميرنا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...


* دايما منور بتشجعيك يا كليمو *


----------



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا يا ميرنا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررسى على السلسله الرائعه ​
> ...


 
*منور يا كوكو *


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ميرنا على الموضوع أكثر من الرائع ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" ميرنا على الموضوع أكثر من الرائع ، وربنا يباركك


 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> يااسلام موضوع تحفة
> 
> مرسي ياامورة بجد موضوع مميز
> متابعة
> ...


 
ميرسى يا غالى


----------



## girgis2 (19 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا لتعب محبتك و للمجهود الجبار ده*

*و الى الأمام*

*و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا لتعب محبتك و للمجهود الجبار ده*
> 
> *و الى الأمام*
> 
> *و ربنا يباركك*


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وأنتم طسبين
موضوع أروع من الروعه
شكراااااااااااااا​


----------

